# Safety lines when using the Tesla Roof Rack



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Hey Everyone,
 Looking for brainstorm ideas on the best way to put safety lines on the front and back of the Model 3 when you are carrying something that is as long or longer than the car. The roof rack rails are only about 30" apart and without something at the ends, I think whatever you are carrying is going to loosen faster or give you less time to pull over without some safety lines.
For securing to the front I think of three options:
1) Thread some rope through the grill where it seems strong enough
2) Use the tow hook, but only works if you are securing something that is going to be centered over the driver's side of the car
3) have ropes or straps that are knotted at one end and close the frunk on them. They must be thin enough to allow the frunk to close normally.

Securing in the back:
I haven't looked closely, but it seems like there might not be much to secure to underneath the car with the plastic there.
The only solution I can think of right now is like #3 from above. Knot some ropes or straps and then close the trunk on them.

Have other people addresses this issue? So far my search on the web has come up empty.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

I think that the cover where the frunk latches can be easily removed, so maybe I can just remove the cover when I'm cartopping something and attach a loop to the bolts on either side of the frunk latch as shown in the picture below.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

m3_4_wifey said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Looking for brainstorm ideas on the best way to put safety lines on the front and back of the Model 3 when you are carrying something that is as long or longer than the car. The roof rack rails are only about 30" apart and without something at the ends, I think whatever you are carrying is going to loosen faster or give you less time to pull over without some safety lines.
> For securing to the front I think of three options:
> 1) Thread some rope through the grill where it seems strong enough
> ...


Reasonably good options - haven't thought of it myself yet but 
1) The grille probably isn't structural in a 'stop your roof rack contents from joining a neighboring car' way...and being a painted surface I wouldn't trust it to not get abraded.
2) Exactly, Very solid point with good hold down but asymmetric.
3) It wouldn't be extraordinarily difficult to fabricate a metal bracket that bolts to the frunk latch mount, and follows the contour of the bumper-to-frunk transition gap to leave an anchor point sticking up from the frunkhood. It's the most involved but probably the strongest centered option.

4) industrial pump suction cups - the kind used to lift and install panes of glass. They are rock solid so long as the surface is clean. The multi-cup-with-handle solutions are really strong.


----------



## m3_4_wifey (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion @Frully Definitely the best solution I have heard yet, but need to try it out and see how well it "sucks" on curved surfaces. I found this more expensive option that looks like it should work on curved surfaces.


One additional advantage to the multi-cup hand style is that you finally have a handle to open and close the frunk with!


----------

